# 618 change gear set



## David h (Jan 30, 2013)

I have several sets of change gears for an atlas 618.   I am planning on parting with one set but do know what comprises a complete set.   Does any one know what is included in a complete set?


----------



## fastback (Jan 30, 2013)

If you have a 618 you should be able to tell by looking at the change gear nomenclature on the end of the lathe.  It will indicate which gears are required to thread all of the different pitches.  Just make a list of each gear required.


----------



## David S (Jan 31, 2013)

I just checked the manual that came with my Atlas 618.  It shows a picture with 15 gears.  I counted the ones that I have and there are 16 total.  I bought this from another original owner so he may have got more.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 1, 2013)

Not counting back gears, spindle gear, or the three gears on the tumbler, the standard number of Change Gears with a stock as-shipped 618 is 14. That's 9 in the Change Gear Set and 5 on the bracket (AKA banjo or quadrant, as-shipped as shown in the Atlas manual). There are two 32T in the Change Gear Set and two 64T on the quadrant. All of the rest are one of each.  There should also be 3 gear spacers, which are about the same OD as a 20T.

Robert D.


----------

